# Anglo beef Processors



## BikinGlynn (Apr 8, 2018)

I haven't been out much lately but meaning to check this place out for a while as its pretty local.

Anglo Beef processors, was an abattoir up until 95 with more than 300,000 animals being slaughtered a year, it remained operational as a packing plant until 2005 when the doors were shut.
There is an ongoing battle with local villagers trying to stop plans for a new rail freight terminal, & at the moment planning has been quashed!

I explored on my own & I can report this place is grim!
I mean very grim. You wouldn't expect a place like this to be pretty but with an air of death around, & a seemingly endless maze of pitch black rooms it had me on edge, not to mention what lays in the upper floors!!!

There's a lot of pics but you'll have to look on to see what I mean.

Starting at the far end there is water treatment plants/

IMG_1163 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1170 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

I entered the main plant through typical cattle sheds, these have a lot of paperwork & a few other interesting bits left inside.


IMG_1006 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1002 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1019 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1015 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1024 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Directly off the sheds you enter a tiled room which soon becomes apparent is the buiseness end of things!


IMG_1034 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1029 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1039 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Moving on into the maze of processing rooms, all pretty much the same with a few interesting bits & bobs, particularly a lot of signage left as it seems they took H & s very seriously!


IMG_1069 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1076 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1075 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1080 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Back outside I headed over to the maintenance shop, this interested me being in the trade there was a lot of bits left in here.


IMG_1081 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1083 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1095 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1099 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1113 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1111 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1124 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Up the stairway to heaven..or hell


IMG_1129 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

I'v never seen so much porn in my life as there was up here!


IMG_1141 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Or so many needles.


IMG_1146 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

I'll leave u making your own mind up what this homemade implement is!!!

IMG_1147 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Heading out


IMG_1153 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Leaving the site in the rain I almost missed this excellent selection of machinery just across the field!

IMG_1176 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1177 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1180 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_1190 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Feeling pleased with myself I proceeded straight to McDonalds for lunch, the irony of which only set in once I was tucking in.
Loads more picks on my flickr


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2018)

That's a nose you won't forget, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2018)

Yep there's nothing pleasant about slaughterhouses, or humane for that matter, whatever the stunner instructions say!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 9, 2018)

krela said:


> Yep there's nothing pleasant about slaughterhouses, or humane for that matter, whatever the stunner instructions say!



Yeah I thought that notice was almost sarcastic!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 9, 2018)

That looks a grim place mate.reminds me off Harris bacon factory.the smell in the abbatoir bit was hideous


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 9, 2018)

Forgot to add this! they were obviously compassionate about something but Im guessing Tina was not a cow lol


IMG_0989 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting pictures. I wondered what colour was your hard hat? As a non-vegetarian I found it not too bad.


----------



## mookster (Apr 9, 2018)

Decent - I thought the one in Bathgate was the only closed ABP facility in the UK but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 10, 2018)

mookster said:


> Decent - I thought the one in Bathgate was the only closed ABP facility in the UK but I guess I was wrong!



Yep definitely another! Haven't really tried to keep it a secret so sure u could find this in minuets, worth a look next time u r round this way!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 10, 2018)

krela said:


> Yep there's nothing pleasant about slaughterhouses, or humane for that matter, whatever the stunner instructions say!



If we eat meat, the beasts bred to supply this meat have to be slaughtered. Far better in a well regulated UK slaughter house, than being pole axed and having their throats cut in some dirty, far off continental backwater. I come from a farming background and experienced many slaughter houses dealing with our stock over the years. Back in those days I never saw any slaughter men mistreating our animals, far from it; if one eats meat, an animal must die to provide same!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 10, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> If we eat meat, the beasts bred to supply this meat have to be slaughtered. Far better in a well regulated UK slaughter house, than being pole axed and having their throats cut in some dirty, far off continental backwater. I come from a farming background and experienced many slaughter houses dealing with our stock over the years. Back in those days I never saw any slaughter men mistreating our animals, far from it; if one eats meat, an animal must die to provide same!



I couldn't live without meat. My girlfriend & family are all vegetarian but dosent bother them that I eat it!
Have to admit after seeing this I dont think I could ever do the killing myself, but sure love eating it!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2018)

In all my years on the forum; I don't think I've ever seen an abattoir!
Nice work mate


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 14, 2018)

The Wombat said:


> In all my years on the forum; I don't think I've ever seen an abattoir!
> Nice work mate



Thanks Wombat Im sure there has been! worth a look if u r around this way anytime!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 14, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thanks Wombat Im sure there has been!



I am sure there was one in the dim and distant past. People seem to put certain facilities out of their mind or gloss over a report or article - in general life, not just this forum. Slaughter houses are one such facility.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nicely positioned rolled up mag there BG preserving that women's erm, integrity, is that the right word??? The slaughterhouse workers may have become a little desensitised over the years so could have required a bit of soft porn and hard drugs to make them feel alive again?...I wonder if you are ever the same after that kinda job??? I dread to think what that long red thing with the latex glove over it was used for...I can't erase my thoughts

Do you think Tina possibly died from a H&S accident as she couldn't get the correct hard hat on in time?

An interesting yet thought provoking explore BG...I'm glad these places will soon be monitored by cctv bought in by law in the near future, I've seen some extreme sadistic cruelty by some twisted arseholes from covert cameras set up by people investigating these places, people need to be accountable.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 27, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Nicely positioned rolled up mag there BG preserving that women's erm, integrity, is that the right word??? The slaughterhouse workers may have become a little desensitised over the years so could have required a bit of soft porn and hard drugs to make them feel alive again?...I wonder if you are ever the same after that kinda job??? I dread to think what that long red thing with the latex glove over it was used for...I can't erase my thoughts
> 
> Do you think Tina possibly died from a H&S accident as she couldn't get the correct hard hat on in time?
> 
> An interesting yet thought provoking explore BG...I'm glad these places will soon be monitored by cctv bought in by law in the near future, I've seen some extreme sadistic cruelty by some twisted arseholes from covert cameras set up by people investigating these places, people need to be accountable.



Had the conversation with a friend the other day discussing the mindset of the people who work here & agree its gotta leave a mental scar!
i suppose its a "someones gotta do it" type of job!
If u look on my flikr u get an idea of how much porn was there, it was difficult in some rooms to get a pic that that wasnt obscene!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 27, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> The slaughterhouse workers may have become a little desensitised over the years so could have required a bit of soft porn and hard drugs to make them feel alive again?...I wonder if you are ever the same after that kinda job??? I dread to think what that long red thing with the latex glove over it was used for...
> 
> I've seen some extreme sadistic cruelty by some twisted arseholes from covert cameras set up by people investigating these places, people need to be accountable.



Go into any really tough, all male working environment back then and you would have to climb over a mountain of porn to get into their break room or canteen. Docks, sewage works, slaughter houses and the old steel mills and forges of Sheffield etc, all had huge 'libraries' of porn!. One should also realise that people doing this type of work did not develop the 'mind set' on the job - you either have it or you don't. As for the covert camera brigade; years ago I was involved in the forensic analysis of the photographic evidence on a couple of cases. Proved without shadow of doubt that the so called 'investigators' were the ones carrying out the cruelty and providing false evidence film.

The needles, syringes and plastic dildo are obviously the cast offs of the latest users of this place - the local drugged youth and the odd sexual experimenter!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 21, 2018)

Popped back here today & when I thought this place couldn't get any weirder this little beauty turns up! 



IMG_7240 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 25, 2018)

^^ So that's where I left her. All those drugs and I couldn't remember..

Deary me though. I've found some erm 'caked' dildos on my explores but yours are ace. Not sure I'd enjoy walking over all those needles mind.

These slaughterhouses range from half decent to the grim. I can't remember where but there was one explored on Teesside - only problem was the site owners had left all their tanks and pits full of the animal fluids and slimes for months or years beforehand. I was retching as I read through that one. I think with yours the flies have had time to clean the site..

Meat is still a way of life for many. I have my own views about the whole farming issue but I'd overload the forum or be ticked off for saying them so won't!

As has been said it takes a particular mindset to work in some places. The rude stuff was everywhere and before that people would draw the porn. 
(I can't help telling these stories!) I know a man who had been a slaughterman all his life - he was the bloke with the stun gun basically. When the foot and mouth kicked off some years back he was sent off to the various farms where the disease had been detected. Although he carried out the work till the end, it broke him and he had a nervous break down - the reason was he knew that the majority of what he was killing were healthy. Although he'd worked all his life doing that work he still had some compassion for the animals. Not all of those who work in such places are bad people.

Seeing this had set me off. I'd love a nosey around one but alas there are none around me. An interesting site which raises so many questions.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 25, 2018)

Sausage said:


> ^^ So that's where I left her. All those drugs and I couldn't remember..
> 
> Deary me though. I've found some erm 'caked' dildos on my explores but yours are ace. Not sure I'd enjoy walking over all those needles mind.
> 
> ...



Jees I think if this had "fluids" I would of struggled, tbh its pretty clean & even the pit itself has no staining or smell about it, but there is always that sense when u r in these places.
It is a great explore tbh we spent a good 2hrs in there again & had an encounter with a barn owl (my re-occurring explore theme) which sat watching us for 5 or 10 mins.
If u get up Northants way let us know ;-)


----------

